# CRKT M16-04 or M16-11K EDC



## Jefff (May 31, 2005)

Hi I am having a problem deciding on what one to purchase and thought I would leave it up to the pro's too help me .. they are both used like new and both the exact same price $30.00 shipped
.. I have two offer's on the table .. what one is better? M16-04 or M16-11K EDC for the same price.. 
Hmm what one would you get? 
I perfer the smaller spear point but also perfer the plain edge of the larger tanto...what is the better deal?.. I wish I had a side by side comparrison picture .. I have never held either.. Wish I had the funding to buy both
anyway thank you for any help with this decision
~Jeff


----------



## Sigman (May 31, 2005)

Hmmmm, personal preference? I myself have always liked the spear points over tantos. What's the appeal of the tanto? Strength? I think the spear point is easier to sharpen.

...and I've always liked CRKT's M-16 line!


----------



## mokona2 (May 31, 2005)

According to CRKT's website:

CRKT M6 Zytel Series 

CRKT M16 Compact EDC 

The M16-04Z has a blade length of 3.9" and is fairly large compared to the 3.00" blade of the M16-11K EDC model. If you'd prefer the smaller spear point for every day, I'd go with the -11K model. If size isn't an issue, then for $30.00 the larger -04 model would be a good choice. I personally have an M16-14 and an M16-10K EDC, although I carry the M16-14 to compliment my Leatherman Charge.


----------



## Jefff (May 31, 2005)

Both are AUS-8 steel blade EDC is black and both have aluminum scales on the handle.. the M16 04 is not the Z model I think it is one of the orginal ones.. like this one 




I think the only major difference is size and blade style and color one is greyish handle and blade and the edc is all black.. Im just not sure how much bigger the 04 is than the 11k.. and fit in the hand .. If I could hold either it would be a easy choice.. but I have read that several people complain that the larger M16's are too big.. oh the delimas life's choices posses lol
Here is a pic of the EDC


----------



## RebelRAM (May 31, 2005)

The large M16's are huge! So if you aren't used to carrying a knife with a 4" blade, then go ahead and get the smaller one. Personally I like spear-points over the tantos. They are more useful to me. Every time I have carried/used a tanto I was wishing I had a spear-point. 

I normally carry a 3" or 4" blade so size doesn't really bother me. Today I'm carrying my Spyderco Native 3" I can't even hardly tell it's there. Oh yeah, the large M16 is fairly heavy compared to the smaller spear point.

Just some things to consider.

--JT


----------



## Jefff (May 31, 2005)

Thanks man that is what I was looking for .. Some one to say they are huge.. lol I am almost tempted to get it though because I really dislike combo edges when it comes to sharpening them. But for slashing through seat belts the CE's work awesome.. I want it to last though and im not sure what one would hold up over time.. bigger and heavier could = longer lasting.. size isn't all that much of an issue unless it is going to be like hauling around a bowie.. I dont realy dislike the tanto blade but I really like the spear point.. either way they are both great knives. wish there was a price difference that would help alot also trying to decide.. anyway thanks for your time and help with this.. 
Jeff


----------



## chmsam (May 31, 2005)

Just to confuse things, I'll let you know that my most recent favorite EDC is a CRKT M21-04 -- an approx. 4" spear point AUS 8 blade with a plain edge, and also with a LAWKS safety lock. I think that might be a nice comprimise for you and it won't break the bank.

I like Tanto blades a lot, and rarely carry a serrated blade other than a BenchMade mini-Griptillian, but I really like the M21. I have other knives and more expensive knives, but for what it's worth I find myself grabbing this one most of the time. My only other suggestion is to consider a slightly larger blade when practical. My reasoning? I find it much safer to try to get a large blade to do the job of a small one, than vice versa. What do I use the knives on? I cut a lot of rope and cardboard on the job, as well as opening envelopes and cutting packing tape.

As for sharpening my knives and even those with a serrated edge, I use either a Lansky system, a tapered ceramic rod, or a tapered diamond rod. They're all pretty easy to use and do not have to break the bank either.

Enjoy whatever you end up getting.


----------



## Jefff (Jun 1, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Hehe .. I think I am gonna settle on the M16 04 plain edge after hearing that this has been discontinued, Now they are zytel or big dog I guess and I probally wont ever find another like it unused & factory sharp.. it has the v grind and not the chisel. I wonder if it has the lawks safety.. hmmm at any rate I think this is the better deal I may regret it after holding it and want a smaller knife to take the place of my edc now.. but this one seemed like the right choice.. and I can always re-sale it, Im sure for my $ back and get a differnt one.. anyone want to buy the other one for $30.00? I can pass the deal on to ya if so .. I really wish I had the funding to purchase both these.. $60 for 2 decent knives is a screaming deal in the condition these are in .. anyway thank ya alot for all the help and time it took reading about this ,, 
~Jeff


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 1, 2005)

NO! NO!

In my opinion, for both discontinue model, pick the M16-11k.
Its small enough for EDC, the M16-04 it still have another model cover it.

Go for M16-11k.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Jefff (Jun 1, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

What do ya mean ? I just thought I had my mind made up hehe. anyway maybe I should have started a poll .. hmmm .. I want something that is gonna last for a good long while.. It's only a inch difference isn't it in size.. someone have any pics of them in there hands? the EDC and full size? so I can try to grasp the idea of just how big a knife these really are? that seems to be the downside to them being overly huge.. no one local carries them around here or I would just go to the store and try them on for size.. and all the pics are them laying by each other and nothing to really get a true idea of the size.. anyway thanks again


----------



## diggdug13 (Jun 1, 2005)

IMHO, I would go for the EDC the combo blade is more convient for multi tasking, the size is long enough to use, yet not long enough for people to stare at you while whipering: "is he gonna kill someone with that Rambo Knife".

I personally only use one small pocket knife (cuz knifes are a "bad thing" in Norway) so mine is only a little 2 inch Boker ceramic blade titanium handle little pocket knife that I can carry without drawing attention.

My "other" knife (that I can't carry) is the boker Infinty 3.38 in ceramic blade, with Zytel handle awsome knife. 


just my 0.02 cents
doug


----------



## Jefff (Jun 1, 2005)

yet not long enough for people to stare at you while whipering: "is he gonna kill someone with that Rambo Knife".

LMFAO that gave me a good chuckle.. I hear that the larger M16 rides higher in the pocket also from where the clip is mounted under the pivot rather than above it like on the EDC and hangs out of the pocket. That might not be such a good thing


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll admit right away that I haven't taken the time to read thoroughly through this thread! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

But as a rabid CRKT M16 owner, I'll mention that I absolutely *love* my CRKT M16-13SF (at least I *think* that's the model number... going by memory!)... what a knife! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I never thought I'd get so into a knife, even though I appreciate a good quality one as an important tool.

CRKY makes some really nice stuff... and the M16 series is IMHO fabulous. You can't go wrong. EDC? Hmm... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif not quite sure how to answer that. However, whichever model you pick, I'm sure you'll love it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Jefff (Jun 1, 2005)

Cool sounds like a very nice knife .. so your is the big special forces model.. they arn't all that big are they? i mean just a good size? anyway thanks for the input..


----------



## Sigman (Jun 2, 2005)

I prefer the smaller ones, here's an M16-01 with carbon fiber scales:


----------



## Manifest (Jun 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jefff said:*
I want something that is gonna last for a good long while.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have a M16-13T (spearpoint, titanium handles, CE)

One thing I found with it is that I didn't like the chisel edge so I decided to change it to a V edge. If you do not use the serrated part much and you sharpen the plain portion a lot, the knife can start to look funny (the plainedge rises above the serrations...if that makes sense /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif )

Also, I'm finding the liner lock wears pretty fast. However, it is still a pretty good knife. I would prefer the spearpoint because I don't find tantos that useful.


----------



## Jefff (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow thanks for the pic.. Sigman gives me an idea of how big the regular one would be .. I have a Gerber Engage about that same size.. that I am edc'ing right now.. has the flipper also (but 440 steel) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ..
( _I stired up a whole mess asking about the Gerber EVO over at bladeforums and how it looks alot like the CRKT M16's_ ) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifbut thats a whole nother topic..

anyway... So I think I might just go with the bigger 04 just to have a differnt model type.. I may not like it and just throw it back up on here or blade forums for sale if it turns out to be a hog to carry around daily. I really Like the Spear point though of the EDC and that would be the next purchase.. 

Manifest: Thanks for the info on yours as well .. I am not a big fan of chisel grinds either.. the M16 04 aluminum handle has a V grind tanto.. I do like the idea of it having T-6 alumin scales and I think the first mod I would do to it would be relocating the pocket clip and up grading it to a AUS 6 I have for low carry with a small tap and die.. maybe even making an option for TIP UP carry at the same time.. but I surley don't want a weak clip on something that will be protruding out of my pocket a inch to 1/2 inch.. so the low carry is gonna be the choice.. anyway thank ya for the great advise and help .. 

I guess I will be sending the money order for the M16 04 tomarrow... And then waiting like a kid waiting for santa for it to show up in the mail .. you guys are great..

added if anyone else wants to see more info on the M16 04 I found a great link finally with a review.. at this location .. CRKT M16 04 review


----------



## Jefff (Jun 6, 2005)

Well guys it showed up today!!!!!
OMG this is one huge knife /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I love it.. thanks for the help on deciding what one to get.. I want the edc one now also .. but this thing is a beast! I have some snaps of it so if anyone was ever wondering just how big a knife it really is.. I really like the feel of it and now it is my favorite. here are some pics..
























Shown with My Gerber/Winchester Engage


----------



## chmsam (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad you like it. Looks good.

I EDC knives that large. I've only had one or two knife weenies ask why I carry "that huge weapon." I tell 'em that it's for cutting twine and opening boxes, and also that they have quite a violent imagination. That shuts 'em right up.


----------



## Jefff (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.. 
I carried it all evening and can't seem to put it down .. I really like the feel of it and the blade is so present when open..And rides like it is hardly even there for it's size

lol my wife was like .. What do you need a knife like that for? I just smiled and said just incase.. actually she helped pick it out also.. I told her it was a pretty big knife from the sounds of it .. but she said she liked it better than the other smaller one.. 
but lil does she know that the other one will be here in about 3 days also .. gotta be on high alert when the mail runs for the next few days ..

Anyway thanks again guys for all your help I have a feeling this is just a begining to another cool habbit .. one day I will get a strider or al mar or CR or ... lmao take care
~Jeff


----------



## Sigman (Jun 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jefff said:*
...but lil does she know that the other one will be here in about 3 days also .. gotta be on high alert when the mail runs for the next few days ..


[/ QUOTE ]
That's funny, my wife knows I'm depressed if a package "doesn't" arrive in the daily mail! She either "trusts" me or knows she can't "control" me, I haven't figured it out yet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 7, 2005)

Congrats on that CRKT M16-04! You're going to really enjoy having it. From your photos, it looks like the only real differences between your knife and mine (M16-13SF) are that mine has a black blade (not sure what type of coating it is), a combo smooth/serrated edge, and two of those little "nubs" sticking out rather than one, so when open mine has more the appearance of a fixed blade knife, if that makes any sense. Honestly, I'm not much of a knife guy.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Reptilezs (Jun 7, 2005)

the "nubs" are flippers. when the blade is closed you can flip the knife open with the flipper.


----------



## Manifest (Jun 7, 2005)

That's the Special Forces M16. The nub (flipper) is for flicking the knife out. Nice knife!


----------



## Jefff (Jun 7, 2005)

Yep very nice knife Milkyspit! Yours has the LAWKS safety also.. this one I have was an orginal before they added that feature.. not that big of a deal for me though, this thing locks up tight.. the edc will have it, Im interested on how that works out.. seems like a good idea.. also yours has the extra holes in the scales(handle). For tip up/down carry or left hand use for the pocket clip.. this is a wicked big knife.. Seems like a pocket machedi when it is open /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

LoL Sigman.. .
I know exactly what ya mean .. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Fat_Tony (Jun 7, 2005)

Milky, I have the same knife. (Actually, I have both the "big" and the "small" versions, I forget the model #s). I find that the grip on the small one is a little uncomfortable for me, but I like the grip on the "big" one. They both definitely feel rock solid, though. Thanks.


----------



## milkyspit (Jun 7, 2005)

Jefff, IMHO the LAWKS is a little flimsy... at least it looks that way. As a primary safety I don't think it would be reliable, but as a secondary safety to the locking bar built into the knife, I think it's a good addition. Basically when activated it just moves a thin piece of sheet metal into place beside the locking bar such that you can't unlock the blade... although if you really tried, I'll bet you could successfully bend the LAWKS mechanism out of the way, and STILL close the knife. I think that's something like climbing a telephone pole to touch the electrical wires, though... you need to go out of your way to hurt yourself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Fat_Tony, I must have the small one because this feels very svelte, even elegant in my hand, nothing like a big brute of a knife... and since I have girlishly small hands, which turns out advantageous in this case, it's just right! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I think the larger one is the M16-*14*SF, or something like that.

BTW, I'm left handed, too, so the reversible clip was a great feature!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------

